# Really simple DIY (probably), sponge to cover filter intake



## HybridHerp

What's the best way to make a sponge that covers a filter intake? Any particular material that works especially well? I plan on having some shrimp breeding in this tank and I'd rather them not get grinded up by a propeller lol


----------



## MChambers

Aquaclear filter sponge inserts work well. Just take a sharp knife and cut a x in the sponge, then slide it over the intake.

The key is to make sure the sponge is fairly coarse, so that it doesn't restrict the flow too much.


----------



## mach_six

I use a pre-filter that came with a mag pump. It fits over the AC 110 inlet with the bottom zip tied to close it. 

Only thing with a sponge is that you need to periodically rinse it to free the debris, maybe one a month or when the output slows dramatically. 

For a shrimp tank probably longer than 1 month.


----------



## nokturnalkid

+1 on ac filter sponges. Stay away from the ones made for the fluval edge. They already have a hole in them that will fit most smaller intake tubes but they clog way too fast imo.


----------



## acitydweller

+1 @nokturnalkid, the pores of the sponge are also too fine so if you install on a powerful filter like a AC50+ the sponge will compress and require frequent cleaning. Use the course sponge that's often used inside the AC filter compartment as an intake prefilter.


----------



## DogFish

If you are committed to this hobby and intend to be in it for a while i suggest to get a good sized pc of 10PPI foam. I have a block I got from a former customer that made commercial filters. Here's a link for you:

http://www.swisstropicals.com/Poret Filter Foam.html

The AQ sponges, I believe are 20PPI also good size of course they will load up a bit faster.

Every filter divice I've owned I've replaced the supplied media and replaced with foam. Tremendous surface area, lasts for ever, cleaning is rinse & squeeze in a bucket of tank water.

The big trick to foam is using an electric carving knife. I place the foam between to 1x6 boards with the foam extending out the end, like a miter box.I run the blade down along the two board ends cutting a perfect line on the foam.

For holes, I cut the 'X' then use scissors to trim it out. Do leave the hole snug.

I've read about freezing the foam and using a thin wall pc. of copper pipe to cut a hole by twisting the pipe into the foam. I've never tried it, but I can see that it makes sense.


----------



## GeToChKn

Goto the dollar store. Get a bath scrubber thing. Cut it open. Cut a piece to wrap around filter. Zip tie in place and you'll have enough for another 100 filters. lol.


----------



## HybridHerp

GeToChKn said:


> Goto the dollar store. Get a bath scrubber thing. Cut it open. Cut a piece to wrap around filter. Zip tie in place and you'll have enough for another 100 filters. lol.


That wouldn't be too porous for baby shrimp to get through? I think, bang for buck, I might like that idea better. I tried panty hose once, clogged up way to fast for me and I never really got it to stay on right.


----------



## GeToChKn

HybridHerp said:


> That wouldn't be too porous for baby shrimp to get through? I think, bang for buck, I might like that idea better. I tried panty hose once, clogged up way to fast for me and I never really got it to stay on right.


Find a finer meshed one like I did, a few wraps around, so it covers any gaps once you wrap it a few times.


----------



## DogFish

Scrubbers are cheaper no question. I tried them and doubled up like GeToChKn stated will work. The down side, I think, is they are more work to clean. i also like how my shrimp and fish fry feed off the sponge pre-filters.


----------



## DogFish

Scrubbers are cheaper no question. I tried them and doubled up like GeToChKn stated will work. The down side, I think, is they are more work to clean. 
I also like how my shrimp and fish fry feed off the sponge pre-filters.


----------



## eeng168

If you go into a shoe store/dept store....they will have a whole box of those disposable socks for people to wear to try on shoes. Those work the best for me...and it's free. 

Just don't take too many at one time. 

I'll take a pic of it when I get a chance to post it...


----------



## stevenjohn21

I just got 5 Fluval pre filter for all my canisters, they were on offer at petsmart for $1. The AC ones work well but they are a cream color and dont blend in with my background.


----------

